# What one of the guests at the CC trackday says about us ....



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

A few choice quotes from one of our 'guests' at CC on another forum .....

.. the club only runs one track day a years as 99% of TT owners are polishers rather than drivers et al...

although being an Audi TT day, that's probably as camp as Camp Corner will ever get !

the problem with such days when I mix with less cars from these ****car clubs, is that it is such a big deal for them if there is a 911 there on the day...

so in view that after a few laps I had my low brake pad light on and then (still did more laps than anyone) and for the next 60-70 laps braking I was ONLY using a third of my brake pedal on all but 1 corner, AND spent every session taking passengers around, which meant I was going around more carefully and not forgetting the lack of run off areas on CC...

so all those other forums are ranting on how slow the 993 was, blah, blah, blah... can't believe the amount of crap that going around when you get a 911 on another such day.. unbeliveable !

they have their ESP, traction control, MFI, whatever on all day and they all think they are driving gods ! they clearly don't know the point of track days !!

and to top it off I decided to my special "STIG" t-shirt which clearly got them all in a spin good way to make a load of audi drivers feel insecure !

http://www.911uk.com/forum/display_topi ... Position=1

:evil: :evil: :x :x


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Yet another ex TT owner putting down what they once cherished. We all move on, accepted, but why slag off the club?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

This one beats me as well, Sundeep was (and afai knew) an established poster on here so why slag it off?

Couldn't his ancient Porsche keep up? I guess so.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> This one beats me as well, Sundeep was (and afai knew) an established poster on here so why slag it off?
> 
> Couldn't his ancient Porsche keep up? I guess so.


Nothing wrong with an old Porsche but some of the comments are uncalled for. :?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

kick him off  or [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am surprised at some of Sundeep's comments

He did sit in with me for a few laps and gave me some tuition, which as a track virgin was most welcome. I had spent my first couple of sessions of the day leaning the track and lines, and found 4th gear had become the "easy" habit. With Sundeep's tuition I started to use the gears, and IMO the experience was so more improved.

As for "power, more power" that could also be levied at me, but my TT is also my daily runner and one of two expensive hobbies which I have, so could not afford to push the TT to limit. To me the day was seen as a "fun day" with the TT and I am looking forward to future TTOC track days, as the atmosphere is so friendly, and discipline good.

Prior to this track day I have ridden "shotgun" with a number of drivers at CC and would say they had all improved massively with speed, line and confidence since February.

I still hope to participate in the track day in February 2006, and hope those around me don't start to take the day too seriously that it becomes dangerous (like some of the other non TTOC CC days on the calendar) and that newcomers are able to enjoy and explore the cababilities of their TT.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Very strange... he chose to come on track with you guys and then he takes the piss, I *used* to think he was an OK guy, but his comments were really uncalled for, especially seeing as he was a member here for years with a high post count.

Real disappointment.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bothered - not really..... and I was expecting it to be mrdemon too..... anyway.... what bothers me more is Ronins damn sig pic.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm very puzzled by this (and it's sort of already covered in another thread).

The way it comes across to me (of course this could be an incorrect interpretation) is that we obviously don't pay enough respect to the driving God we have amongst us and the supreme vehicle which is a 993 Porker.

It's the only reason I can come up with. He certainly seems to have a chip on his shoulder about non-Porsche drivers. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

or he's just missing his camp friends!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> although being an Audi TT day, that's probably as camp as Camp Corner will ever get


Nothing wrong with that comment :?



> but seriously it was a fun day, good bunch and sound drivers (mostly) who all behave themselves so it is a lower risk day


nothing wrong wth that comment :?



> otherwise an enjoyable day, good to meet up with some of the old bunch and good to remind myself of why I liked the Audi TT


same again :?



> the problem with such days when I mix with less cars from these ****car clubs, is that it is such a big deal for them if there is a 911 there on the day...


I personally dont think he's refering to the TT forum here else why sing it's praises :?

Basically most of the quotes have been taken totally out of context and if this thread is there to try and get reactions from TT members then we're very sad :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I opened the thread because I was very surprised at some of Sundeep's comments - I've met him a few times and regarded him as something of a mate, I wasn't expecting to read the negativity - he knew the event would be newbie focussed - surprised he didn't mention the wild Seat Ibiza's p*ssing on everything on the track!

Oh, and for such an experienced Track Day and 'ring practitioner, why didn't he check his brake pads before setting off for the event :roll:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> I opened the thread because I was very surprised at some of Sundeep's comments - I've met him a few times and regarded him as something of a mate, I wasn't expecting to read the negativity - he knew the event would be newbie focussed - surprised he didn't mention the wild Seat Ibiza's p*ssing on everything on the track!
> 
> Oh, and for such an experienced Track Day and 'ring practitioner, why didn't he check his brake pads before setting off for the event :roll:


Is that the yellow one mate? Badger 5's? Thats thing is truely awsome dude!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> I opened the thread because I was very surprised at some of Sundeep's comments - I've met him a few times and regarded him as something of a mate, I wasn't expecting to read the negativity - he knew the event would be newbie focussed - surprised he didn't mention the wild Seat Ibiza's p*ssing on everything on the track!
> 
> Oh, and for such an experienced Track Day and 'ring practitioner, why didn't he check his brake pads before setting off for the event :roll:


I've also met Sundeep on quite a few occasions and have found him to be a top bloke, I haven't read anything negative towards the track day or THIS forum, knowing sundeep the T-shirt remark was probably tongue in cheek as alot of his comments, and the bita bout the other forums I'm 99% sure wasn't directed towards here, as other possitive comments wouldn't of been made.
All in my humble opion of course :?

Jonah


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

sssgucci said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I opened the thread because I was very surprised at some of Sundeep's comments - I've met him a few times and regarded him as something of a mate, I wasn't expecting to read the negativity - he knew the event would be newbie focussed - surprised he didn't mention the wild Seat Ibiza's p*ssing on everything on the track!
> ...


It was quick but the Silver one killed everything in his path and almost himself when he put it in a spin on the straight.

Dont know what to make of this thread as i dont know Sundeep but i will say im glad he was the only driving god there otherwise i wouldnt have bothered going. It was my first time on the track and to say i was a little bit worried is a understatement. But with advice from Scotty and Esp Normstrm who let me follow him round for a couple of sessions after i found i didnt have a clue what lines to take(Except for the chicanes). It was excellent and helped build up my confidence. I'm used to going quick on roads( i know i know :roll: ) When you actually get onto a track you have to do everything opposite to what you learn from driving quick on roads. Which does throw you.

P.s I totally agree with Mighty tee. If everyone starts getting silly on the TTOC track days and want to prove they are driving gods i wont go on another. Maybe just to watch and see their rather large head eventually get bounced off the tyre wall :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


That's exactly what we don't want to happen Jamie - you were nervous about tracking your car but thoroughly enjoyed the day - we had some very experienced and fast people sharing the track with us (the Ibiza boys of course, ScoTTy, B3VES - sorry if I've forgotten anyone else) but everyone behaved, I certainly learned a lot and IMHO we all had a thoroughly good time.

We certainly don't want Driving Gods spoiling the day or worrying off newbies (like my Mrs who was crapping herself at the thought of driving my baby round a track - but did ok and improved the more laps she did!)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Before anyone else judges, read the actual thread:

"but seriously it was a fun day, good bunch and sound drivers (mostly) who all behave themselves so it is a lower risk day"

"I spend the rest of the day (after my 1st session) giving passenger laps and going out with others to help them find their way around, I'm no Pro but with no other help on the day from the feedback I got it really make a difference, so I was glad to help !"

"Castle Coombe is more like an annual trip, nothing special but for me it makes an enjoyable annual trip..."

So, I think this thread has been started with quotes taken out of context to promote a 'them and us' rift. Bad decision IMHO! :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

You say that........They started of ok and i wondered what the fuss was about......But then they seem to get more bitter and nasty as the thread goes on. Abit like Kevin Keagan and i love it saga......Always seemed as though he wanted to say something but held it back. Then in the end he has a rant.

However with txt, it is sometimes hard to gauge the feeling in the message and can quite easily be taken the wrong way.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> You say that........They started of ok and i wondered what the fuss was about......But then they seem to get more bitter and nasty as the thread goes on. Abit like Kevin Keagan and i love it saga......Always seemed as though he wanted to say something but held it back. Then in the end he has a rant.
> 
> However with txt, it is sometimes hard to gauge the feeling in the message and can quite easily be taken the wrong way.


What makes you think the Rant was directed towards this Forum ?

All previous posts in that thread would say not :?

IMO before the person posted this witch hunt he should of IM'd Sundeep to get the facts, if he was that upset by what he read :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Agree jonah.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

He has been quiet though hasn't he


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey Sundeep, see much action at Camp Corner??

-------------
Maxy M
993 C2
Bilstein/H&R
RS splitters
RSR mufflers
Clear front/side lenses
Red rear lenses
Alloy interior mods

Sundeep

Platinum Member

London 
01 June 2004 
2301 Posts

he's so funny !

although being an Audi TT day, that's probably as camp as Camp Corner will ever get !

Context - preceeding post etc - that's all you need to read...... you can read that in two ways.

Out of small flames big fires can be made.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think its all out of context as many have pointed out it can be read in two ways and I think it should be positive not negative.

Sundeep is a good guy and I enjoyed playing on track with him and the ride in his car when his brake pad warning was on. and he was still outbraking me.

he's just having some banter on another forum.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> He has been quiet though hasn't he


So have 99% of members here! he does have a family and it's Xmas :?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Sundeep was probably playing to his 911 audience on that forum :roll: ,
but most of what he said was positive  .

I've 'played' with him once at a track day (he's ridden with me) 
and without wishing to comment on his track driving experience,
he struck me as being a really nice guy.

Sundeep - I think it would be good for all if you explained yourself :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> to promote a 'them and us' rift. Bad decision IMHO! :?


Not at all - it started fine and then seemed to descend into 'I am a driving god and you are not worthy' rant.

Maybe it is forum banter but I did discuss this with a few people who were there on the day before posting.

Oh, and if I was quoting out of contect, why would I post the link to the thread ? Sundeep has editted out the bit where he claimed to be the founder of the TT Owners Club so I can only assume he is happy with the rest of the content.

I'm just very surprised - I liked Sundeep, he's been to my home ..
Hopefully it's just banter ....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Sundeep has editted out the bit where he claimed to be the founder of the TT Owners Club


Interesting. I'd still like to understand how / when he thinks he was - the claim was made, so unless the letters typed themselves originally, it's obviously something he thinks to be true.

I'm very much in the "I think Sundeep is a decent bloke / that we're mates" camp, but I still read his comments as patronising and superior to TT owners - I've re-read it all to try to see a more positive spin, but, personally, can not. All I'd like to see is a) some clarification from Sundeep on the comments he made, so we can stop speculating about them and b) that he arrives at a TTOC track day with his car in a proper state of preparedness - IIRC this is the second time it's arrived at Combe in some way broken.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> IIRC this is the second time it's arrived at Combe in some way broken.


It might be a Porsche, but it looks like a complete shed to me...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> > IIRC this is the second time it's arrived at Combe in some way broken.
> 
> 
> It might be a Porsche, but it looks like a complete shed to me...


I must admit i had a chuckle when i read this bit......


> the problem with such days when I mix with less cars from these ****car clubs, is that it is such a big deal for them if there is a 911 there on the day


It didnt get a reaction out off me at all. I hate the bloody things......Now seeing the CSL and the RS6.......That was a big deal for me......Those cars rocked [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

